# local ride today



## boostedagain (Aug 27, 2009)

today was the first time out with the new box/speakers sounds awesome!! only carnage was one of my axle boots... it was just me and my buddy with the foreman 500, btw didnt know the camera was black/white mode till after i uploaded lol


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Brevard, huh??? That is my home county, I was raised in Rockledge.. Nice ride pics also.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice pics the black and white look kinda cool actually yall need to come to ******* yacht club


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics! :rockn:


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

palm bay here, where are you from?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

we all should go to ryc on aprill 9th


----------

